# NJ White Pigeon needs home



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

Four years ago my friend who is an animal control officer rescued a pigeon who could not fly off of the streets. I told him that I would take the pigeon, so that it could have a good home. The pigeon now flies, but I am afraid to unleash her to the wild. I really think she is too tame and will get hurt. She is all white and loves people and to fly and move around. Now that I have two children, I really cannot give her all of the attention and freedom that she needs. This is very hard for me to do, but I know that she will be better in a home with other pigeons or just a place where she can roam and get all the love that she deserves. Please contact me if you are interested in this bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this bird. Yes, a white pigeon is definitely at a disadvantage out in the wild and could be easy pickings, as is her being a pet.

What part of NJ are you in? Perhaps we can help you find a home locally, and if not, do you mind shipping the bird? Is it urgent the bird finds a home, or do we have some time here?

Does the bird have any identifying bands on its legs..possibly?


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im from n.y. looking to take in a rescued bird


----------



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

*White pigeon*

I live in Essex County in Northern NJ. I am a little nervous about shipping the bird. She does not have any bands, but someone let her go when I first rescued her because she could not fly. I believe her wings were clipped. Anyway, this is not an immediate urgent matter, but I just want to make sure I get her to someone who will love her as much as I have. She is a big bird and requires space.

Thanks.


----------



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

I will be away next week, but I would love to know where in NY are you. Maybe we can work something out. I just want to make sure that she is going to get the attention and space that she deserves.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i live in pine bush n.y. you can use map quest and see how far apart we are.tee


----------



## birdlovernj (Jul 30, 2007)

Could you tell me more about your setup for the birds? I have had many leads, but I want to make sure that she is going to the right home. Thanks.


----------

